# rooftop antennas



## goodnite_brbk (Dec 31, 2011)

Recently, I canceled my cable service and I am ecstatic at the money I am saving. I hooked up the old vhf antenna to a digital converter box but the best I can get out of it is 480i. Without starting an account with time Warner, direct TV, or dish network, is it possible to convert a TV signal from local network stations that broadcast in hi-def so that I can plug the antenna into a component 1080i compatible TV?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just plug the antenna into the TV if it has a digital tuner, and do a channel scan on the TV. If the TV does not have a digital tuner, it would be cheaper to buy a new TV that has one, than try to find an HD TV tuner for it. There are some free guide data HDTV DVRs, but they are few and far between.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check ChannelMaster OTA DVRs: one (7000 PAL) is re-branded dish DTVpal DVR [TR-50] , other one from same reseller - new model 7401, both support HDMI and has 720p/1080i support.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

goodnite_brbk said:


> Recently, I canceled my cable service and I am ecstatic at the money I am saving. I hooked up the old vhf antenna to a digital converter box but the best I can get out of it is 480i. Without starting an account with time Warner, direct TV, or dish network, is it possible to convert a TV signal from local network stations that broadcast in hi-def so that I can plug the antenna into a component 1080i compatible TV?


You probably need a uhf or uhf/vhf antenna rather than vhf only, depending on what channels your HD stations already use. Digital converter boxes -- the ones sold when stations shut off almost all VHF channels -- don't support anything above 480i. Also, if you were using twin leads from your antenna to your TV, replace that with coax. I did so and get great OTA on two HD sets with my 40-year-old rooftop antenna.


----------



## goodnite_brbk (Dec 31, 2011)

"P Smith" said:


> Check ChannelMaster OTA DVRs: one (7000 PAL) is re-branded dish DTVpal DVR [TR-50] , other one from same reseller - new model 7401, both support HDMI and has 720p/1080i support.


So, these DVR devices contain a digital tuner a well as 720p support?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

First and foremost, does your TV have an ATSC tuner? If not, you'll have to geteither an HDTV converter or a DVR such as a TiVo Premiere. To determine your antenna needs, you need to go to TVFool.com to find out what stations you can receive and their true broadcast channel assignments. You'll discover the direction the stations are from your location, distance, etc. Based on that information, you'll be able to determine what kind of antenna you'll need.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

goodnite_brbk said:


> So, these DVR devices contain a digital tuner a well as 720p support?


Yep.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and 1080i too ... and dual tuners ... and 6-7-8 days TVGOS guide ...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

goodnite_brbk said:


> Recently, I canceled my cable service and I am ecstatic at the money I am saving. I hooked up the old vhf antenna to a digital converter box but the best I can get out of it is 480i. Without starting an account with time Warner, direct TV, or dish network, is it possible to convert a TV signal from local network stations that broadcast in hi-def so that I can plug the antenna into a component 1080i compatible TV?


1. Exactly what's the make/model of your TV?
2. Why are you hooking up your antenna to a converter box? Hook it directly to your TV.
3. 90% of DTV stations are UHF. Get a good UHF antenna. I use the SquareShooter successfully.

My brother has been doing exactly what you want for years now and he's very happy. His only TV cost is Netflix/Hulu.


----------



## goodnite_brbk (Dec 31, 2011)

"wilbur_the_goose" said:


> 1. Exactly what's the make/model of your TV?
> 2. Why are you hooking up your antenna to a converter box? Hook it directly to your TV.
> 3. 90% of DTV stations are UHF. Get a good UHF antenna. I use the SquareShooter successfully.
> 
> My brother has been doing exactly what you want for years now and he's very happy. His only TV cost is Netflix/Hulu.


I have a Mitsubishi 1080i big screen (projection) TV. It doesn't have a digital converter, so what I meant to say was that my old vhf/uhf rooftop antenna must be digitized thru a digital tuner. Since I'm considering a DVR too, thought I would ask if they're able to increase the resolution from 480 to 1080 as well as to function as a digital tuner.

Yes I'm learning now that most channels are UHF. I really need to upgrade my antenna.


----------



## goodnite_brbk (Dec 31, 2011)

"P Smith" said:


> Check ChannelMaster OTA DVRs: one (7000 PAL) is re-branded dish DTVpal DVR [TR-50] , other one from same reseller - new model 7401, both support HDMI and has 720p/1080i support.


Thanks for the reference. Is this device imported or made in the USA? I've already found a local distributer, on their website, for it but haven't had time to drive out their to read the packaging.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First two are developed in UK by echostar (mfg in third countries as usual), third one - I don't have the info, but looks like it's came from Asian development/mfg.


----------

